# What have I done?



## Clare :) (Mar 22, 2011)

(Not sure if my original post is going to end up somewhere, I think I deleted it so I will try again!!)

Earlier this year we lost one of our beloved Birmans. We have one Birman male left who has been extremely lonely and we have two Maine Coon crosses left, one male one female. 

We decided after much thought and research to add a Bengal kitten to our family in the hope that the Birman would take to her and they would be friends. They are the best of friends although the kitten does get a little too much for our Birman so we make sure they get time apart. They took to each other immediately and it's been wonderful. They play together and everytime the Birman goes near our Bengal you can hear her purring from miles away.

Anyway, since having her I have continued to read up on the breed because I am fascinated by the short history, which perhaps we a big mistake. I have read that Bengals can kill other cats and can attack owners and children so I've totally scared myself. I can't see that she will be anything but lovely as she is a pure delight at the moment but I'm worried. 

I have always been very relaxed about cats. I have had cats living with me all my life and have always overcome any problems with a relative amount of ease and confidence. But I've read that these cats don't behave like cats. I've read that normal training techniques don't work and I'm pretty scared. I've totally lost all my confidence when I think about what life will be when she's grown up although at the moment she's lovely and all the little problems (i.e. attacking the bin liner when I'm changing the litter trays) have been overcome very quickly and she's learnt "down" and "no" very quickly. (Although saying no to my cats is a big problem for me to do! lol)

The things I feel I need to know are, has anyone else had any problems with a Bengal cat? What did they do about it? Are there any good books about Bengals behaviour and training techniques? I've been looking for one on the usual big online book shops and I can't find one specifically for Bengals (not sure if you are allowed to say actual names of websites and book titles etc.). 

I love all my babies and we all get along so well at the moment. I'm just worried for the future. If anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I would imagine that if she has grown up with your other cats then she should be fine, I believe that Bengals are very territorial, are you planning on letting her out or is she going to be a house cat.

Also hind sight is a wonderful thing but also a very good reason why you should always research the breed of animal you are looking to get wether it be a dog a cat or rabbit etc.


----------



## Clare :) (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't really highlight the fact that we did look into the breed and read many different things about Bengals and have only read this in one place but are obviously worried now. We always research the animals we get even down to the gerbils we had a few years ago. I would never take on any animal without knowing as much as I feel necessary, i.e. I spoke to the breeder of the Bengal and I read many articles online and spoke to another owner of a Bengal. All have said they are spirited (polite word for naughty I think lol) but they are loving cats full of character. It's this one article which I have read since which says that they can be really dangerous! I understand they come from a wild background but thought they were bred to have a more domesticated temperament. I guess not all of the wild goes though and cats at heart are wild animals and just live with us so they can lay next to the radiator when it rains! lol 

I read in that article as well that many Bengals are abandoned because of their behavior but it says with a bit of time this can be corrected but you can't use the normal training techniques. Only ever having had "normal" cats which respond to the normal things, lots of treats for good behaviour and a stern no for bad, I don't really know where to turn to learn these techniques and how to stop these from happening before they start.

Or am I getting too wound up by this and actually everything will be fine and I should stop trying to deal with things before they have even happened (which is what my husband says!!)?


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

From what I have read about problem Bengals, they tend to come from unprofessional breeders who do not take care to socialise the kittens they breed from the very start. The other source of problems is Bengals who are left alone during the day whilst their owners are at work; they need plenty of attention and play to keep them occupied, otherwise it seems that a small number can become very dominant and aggressive.

It sounds like you have got your Bengal kitten from a good breeder; your other cats will, I'm sure, help to keep her in check. Also, if there is human company around most of the time, I feel sure that you haven't made the mistake you're worried you might have!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My friend has a bengal and he lived with 11 other cats and she has never had any problems. He is quite vocal and sadly over the years my friends cats have passed on to the bridge and now he is the only one left.
He has two cavaliers for company and when they go for a walk he goes too


----------



## Clare :) (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow jill3, 11 other cats? I make that 12 in total, I can only dream of being that woman! lol

Philski and jill3, thank you so much for your replies, I really did think I had done enough research but I guess there is always something to learn. 

Her mother was very calm and beautiful and they had a few other cats there as well as the litter of kittens and they were all pretty well socialised from what I could make out, but not being a professional I guess you can never tell. She is the most beautiful cat and she has the glitter gene which we are so happy about as she sparkles in the sun. She is also very loving and loves my dad, he's got a big tummy and she perches on it to sleep when he comes round. I just hope that I don't do anything wrong to make her change! I guess time will only tell and I will be back here like a shot if anything changes because of the knowledge people on here have. I read on another board that Bengals and Ragdolls don't mix well together. I was worried that perhaps she would end up causing my Birman a lot of problems but I am keeping a close eye. 

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## girlaboutnowhere (May 17, 2011)

Hi. :smile:
I have a 15 month old snow lepoard bengal, she is absolutely beautiful and a pleasure to have. I also have a 12 year old moggy, who I love just as much. but i have to say that it is the 12 year old moggy that we have to watch, in terms of agression. Marley ( the bengal) just wants to play, tho i do admit she is a bit of a wind up to mog. but it's mog that can't stand marley. we persevere, as we have not had too much of a problem with either. 
bengals are highley intelligent and can be territorial, but in my case, as in yours, there was a cat already here when we got here, so my older cat is definitely the boss. 
i'm sure they will be fine, so try not to worry. 
I have also found that joining a bengal cat forum has been a great help. gives you massive insight into this unique breed. 
and if it helps, I'd have loads of them if i could! 
good luck, and enjoy him/her. 
sue x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

You just have to keep a eye on them birmans are very laidback.

If she is well socialised and they do get on, just keep a eye on them for any change in behaviour.

I wouldnt have recomended a bengal with a birman, but maybe you got a good bengal lol!  

alot change when they get older, how old are they now?


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Clare :) said:


> Philski and jill3, thank you so much for your replies, I really did think I had done enough research but I guess there is always something to learn.
> 
> She is the most beautiful cat and she has the glitter gene which we are so happy about as she sparkles in the sun.


You're more than welcome, but you should be aware that opinions etc. are not dished out for free on these forums.

Payment is expected in the form of photos of your beautiful Bengal; it is appreciated if you would settle your account within 48 hours, please


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds like she grew up being well socialised with other cats so is unlikely to have major behavioural problems, but then I have only known a few bengals in my life.

I'd just make sure to get her spayed around 6 months old as coming in to call can change their behaviour!

Now - *Where are the pictures?*


----------



## Clare :) (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my Bengal "helping me" with the dishwasher last night and the first meeting with our Birman a few weeks ago. 

Well this is my attempt at putting up the pictures anyway!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

beautiful pictures.

Funny because our little Chloe likes helping me with the dishwasher


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

She's a little stunner, thanks for posting the pics. It looks like your initial introductions went very well indeed, going by the second picture!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like a fairly tame introduction! 
Lovely pictures 

Ems x


----------

